
Buying data from Mark Zuckerberg. $900 in total revenue and still not profitable - adaro
BUT!<p>Today was our first profitable day :) so far we&#x27;ve spent $10 on ads and have gotten two sales for a total of $63. Not too shabby. The cool thing about Facebook ads is that it gets easier. The more money you give Zuckerberg, the more data he gives you. Today, one of our customers was a repeat visitor who first saw our ad 17 days ago and converted today. Will this experiment continue to work? I honestly don&#x27;t think so. It seems like to run Facebook ads properly you need a product or AOV that is at least $150.00. The rough math being $1.00 per (highly targeted) click... so spend $100, get 100 visitors to the site, get 1 sale (1% conversion rate) and break even. The goal would be to work towards a higher conversion rate of 3-5%. We&#x27;ll see. I do like buying facebook data and building out my pixel. Facebook is evil but super powerful.<p>Come check out our shop and buy a cute enamel pin for a loved one :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.senimancalligraphy.com&#x2F;
======
Nextgrid
You’re proud of stalking people just to make your business succeed and want to
continue “building out your pixel” (no idea what that means but I assume
putting tracking scripts everywhere you can)?

Meh. I don’t even want to visit your site actually, since I’ll be bombarded
with malware trying to stalk me and potentially the odd cookie banner.

~~~
jordansmith
Building his pixel means as he gets visitors who are interested in his product
to his website, facebook can start to link those people together on the
backend. It makes his facebook campaign smarter and start showing to people
who will actually be interested in his product. Instead of just throwing it to
random people.

This is how all businesses advertise, it has nothing to do with malware.

Also in terms of building your pixel OP, posting here is not helping you. We
are just going to give you data that is out of the norm for your customers

~~~
Nextgrid
> facebook can start to link those people together on the backend

Which is one of my problems with this approach. When I visit his website I’m
happy for _him_ to know that. I am not happy with _Facebook_ knowing that.

> This is how all businesses advertise, it has nothing to do with malware.

You’re saying that because everyone is doing it then it’s fine? Also it has
something to do with malware, or more specifically spyware. Software that
spies on what sites I visit and reports that to a third-party without my
explicit permission fits the definition of spyware perfectly.

